# Beyond Comprehension



## EN Publishing (Jan 9, 2022)

The Ultimate Battle​
In our most recent blog - the final one of 2021 - we took a look back at the previous year's highlights and also took a quick look forward to some of the items on the agenda for 2022. This week, it's time to begin exploring one of the new sourcebooks due out very soon for the _WOIN_ system. Grab your rosary, stock up your holy water, and pray for the sanctity of your soul as we delve into the pages of The Possessed.





So what is The Possessed and what can you expect from this book? We have covered the core concepts of the book in a previous blog but it's well worth providing a brief overview once again. As with some of our other WOIN supplements (such as Xenomorphs: The Fall of Somereset Landing), The Possessed is inspired by classic movies that deal with possession and the ancient battle of good versus evil. With that said, there are still grey areas of morality to explore, but this sourcebook is very clear about the fact that the great Adversary and his demonic minions are real. The battle for mortal souls has raged for millennia but in this modern age, the player characters are some of the few people with both the knowledge and willpower that will enable them to battle the demonic hosts.




The book's introduction provides an overview of the supplement's themes and sets the tone for the setting. From the very outset, it establishes the fact that the PCs are believers in the supernatural and are well aware of the spiritual battles for the souls of mortal hosts that take place across the globe.

The PCs' connections to the terrifying events taking place in quiet suburbs and remote dwellings are firmly established in Chapter 1: Joining the Battle, which is the character creation section of the sourcebook. As the supplement is based on classic movies of the genre, the Catholic Church is featured of course, but there are also plenty of other organisations listed that stand strong against the parasitic predation of demonic entities.




Check back with us next week as we explore the character creation chapter and take a look at some of the options available to PCs as they fortify themselves for the trials ahead!


----------

